# Uncontrollable kitten



## MissVentre (Aug 13, 2012)

Help me please!!
I have had a couple of cats, but at the minute i have a 6 year old tabby "Lexi" who is just a dream and a 5 month old Ragdoll kitten "Lipsy" who is a night mare!!! I've never had a kitten like her before.

She is constantly running round scratching things fighting with Lexi and if i tell her off she growls at me not hisses GROWLS she only uses the litter tray when she feels like it she much prefers the sofa, my bed or the bath mat :S. 
The new thing is 5am every morning scratching at my door and meowing until i let her in my room.
I've tried standing my ground and ignoring her but the meowing gets louder and longer and i live in a flat, i don't want her waking the neighbors too....

Please help me i'm loosing my marbles with her, i think she is trying to dominate me and Lexi ( and shes winning!!) :001_unsure:


----------



## MissVentre (Aug 13, 2012)

As if its not bad enough look at her beautiful face, i have to tell her off. I also forgot to mention that sometimes when i tell her off she purrs at me. so i feel bad then


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

How old was she when you got her? Is she from a reputable registered breeder and if so have you contacted them to ask for advice? They should be happy to offer ongoing advice and support.

Also is Lexi allowed outside?

It sounds like Lipsy is bored and therefore attention seeking. I would assume that Lexi is not wanting to play very much with her and Lipsy being a kitten will want to play.

How many litter trays do you have. If you only have one I would definitely provide a second and it may be an idea to have a different kind of litter in the second one. She may not be totally happy with the kind of litter you are providing at the moment.

Not sure what toys you have for her but interactive ones such as Catit Design Senses Play Circuit cat toy. Free P&P on orders £19+ at zooplus! are great. I assume you also have a decent size climber too - perhaps something along these lines Medium Cat Trees - Kassandra Cat Tree: Free P&P on orders of £19+ at zooplus


----------



## MissVentre (Aug 13, 2012)

Thank you for replying, no Lexi isn't allowed out as she always gets stuck up trees so they are both house cats. The breeder does message me to check up, but her solution is just offering to take her back. I have two litter trays I've had Lipsy from about 7weeks old and she has always been quite lazy when it comes to the toileting saga. 
Toy's wise she has lots of cuddle toy's which she play fights with and jingly ball time toys to chase about, i have a climber and also another type of scratch tunnel. I'll look into more though i'll try anything.

Xx


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Well sad to say but would assume a backyard breeder and hardly surprising Lipsy is as she is and whilst it is something that she (the "breeder") has been in touch it still doesn't alter the fact she should never have sold you the kitten at 7 weeks - far too young. Registered breeders don't normally let their kittens go until 13 weeks of age, as recommended by GCCF, so they will be/(should be) properly socialised, vaccinated, wormed, had flea prevention treatment etc. Lipsy was taken away far too soon. Raggies are slow developers!

However give her time and patience - use some wand toys when playing with her to get her running around a bit, especially last thing at night before you go to bed. Move her food around so she has to "hunt" for it or get a treat ball. Quite a few interactive toys on here Interactive Cat Toys: great selection at zooplus
Does she have a cat cube? The cats do tend to love these Cat Play Fun Cube - New pop open UK Style 

Do try a change of litter. Not sure what kind of trays you have but if you have both "open" trays try a covered one or vice versa. Or move one of the trays to another quiet area in the flat - she may not like where they are.

I don't wish to be too intrusive but may I ask how much you paid for her? Also did you get a "pedigree" certificate showing her mum and dad's lines?


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

MissVentre said:


> Thank you for replying, no Lexi isn't allowed out as she always gets stuck up trees so they are both house cats. The breeder does message me to check up, but her solution is just offering to take her back. I have two litter trays *I've had Lipsy from about 7weeks old *and she has always been quite lazy when it comes to the toileting saga.
> Toy's wise she has lots of cuddle toy's which she play fights with and jingly ball time toys to chase about, i have a climber and also another type of scratch tunnel. I'll look into more though i'll try anything.
> 
> Xx


How sad  I agree totally with Chinablue ,I also had major problems with my Ragdoll as a kitten.He came from a BYB which I was not aware of at the time although he wasnt as young as 7 weeks.
It took me months of work and a couple of visits from behaviourists to sort his mixed up head,but well worth the effort.
He is pretty much fine now and I wouldnt part with him for the world,we are perhaps even closer than we might have been had he not had his problems.


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

My rumble was (and still is to some extents) a lot like you describe. I think some cats just have more of a tendancy towards fight than flight. Certainly in rumbles case theres no point telling him off. That will just make him angry. The only thing that seems to work is distraction- one of his dangler toys usually or a laser pen is great cos i dont have to move... plus he learns the sound of the laser pen so i can use the noise to distract him from another room  
Is it not possible for you to leave your door open a bit for her if she's wanting to be with u in the early hours?


----------



## MissVentre (Aug 13, 2012)

Looks like i'm shopping this weekend for cat toys to amuse her lol. She's such a lovely kitten at times when she (very rarely) sits still and cuddles me. Porps there's no way i could leave my door open as she wee's on my bed whether i'm sleeping in it or not. Plus she never settles, i have tried this before cuddled her turned all the lights off and as soon as i'm in bed she turns into some sort of ninja jumping around my room running in and out jumping over me in bed so that was ruled out straight away.
Xx


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

It is very sad to hear that poor little Lipsy was removed from her mum and siblings at only 7 weeks! It makes me so mad when I hear of breeders treating kittens like this! Anyway, as has been said, this is why you are having such problems with Lipsy scratching you etc. To solve it you'll have to put the time in now, into socialising her yourself. 

As she is tending to wee on soft surfaces it might suggest she has a urine infection, or bladder irritation (cystitis), as this is what cats do at such times, because they associate using the litter tray with pain. Do you think she is peeing frequently, and not passing much each time? I think it would be worth having her checked by the vet.

I echo what ChinaBlue said -- more litter trays. With 2 indoor cats you need 3 litter trays. But as Lipsy is having problems I would provide a litter tray in every room for the moment. Use a soft litter, e.g. a cereal based one like Oko Plus. Also, you can buy something called Cat Attract to add to the litter, which encourages kitties to use the tray. 

If you play with her interactively for several periods a day, and get her running around a lot, this will use up her energy and make her calmer. Have you got a couple of ceiling-high cat trees in the flat, so she can run up and down loads (as you don't have stairs for her to run up and down for exercise)?

It might also be worth getting some Feliway plug in diffusers and leaving them on 24 hours a day in the rooms where Lipsy spends most time. They contain cat pheromones which have a calming effect.


----------



## MissVentre (Aug 13, 2012)

Thanks for your reply chillminx. I know that weeing on soft furnishings is a sign of a UTI, but i dont think Lipsy has got one because she will use the litter tray there seems to be something to trigger her off into doing it. Lexi my older cat wasnt well the other night so i let her sleep with me then the next morning thats when Lipsy weed on my bed I'm not saying she did it on purpose, but i'm wondering if it was her way of saying dont forget me. My partner works away a lot too and she loves the bones of him so i dont know if that will effect her.

I was gonna ask my vet about feliway, but i was worried it would make her sleepy and dozey. I have got lots of toys and tunnels, but no trees apart from my christmas tree which will be fun when i finally put it up.

Xx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

MissVentre said:


> Thanks for your reply chillminx. I know that weeing on soft furnishings is a sign of a UTI, but i dont think Lipsy has got one because she will use the litter tray there seems to be something to trigger her off into doing it. Lexi my older cat wasnt well the other night so i let her sleep with me then the next morning thats when Lipsy weed on my bed I'm not saying she did it on purpose, but i'm wondering if it was her way of saying dont forget me. My partner works away a lot too and she loves the bones of him so i dont know if that will effect her.
> 
> *I was gonna ask my vet about feliway, but i was worried it would make her sleepy and dozey*. I have got lots of toys and tunnels, but no trees apart from my christmas tree which will be fun when i finally put it up.
> 
> Xx


I used feliway when my Raggie was at his worst and I found it helped to calm him.It doesnt cause any drowsiness or similar ,it just releases calming pheremones making cats/kittens feel more relaxed.It is much cheaper to buy on line than it is to buy from your vet/pet shop.This I think is one of the cheapest suppliers,I use them and find them very reliable.
Feliway Diffuser - Animed Direct
It is worth trying many members on the forum use it.


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

I think a decent sized cat tree is so very important. She will need stimulation as an indoor cat and at least one decent sized cat tree will really enrich her environment (and Lexi's too!) so much. The Feliway won't make her sleepy or dozy - just more relaxed but usually takes a week to kick in so to speak. There is another similar plug in diffuser called Pet Therapy which is supposed to have a similar effect.


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Hiya, first off i have to say Lipsy is gorgeous 

Is she spayed?
I only ask because back in may i gave a home to a 2yr old birman, she wasnt spayed and pee'd on my bed god knows how many times. Took her to be done and had bloods done before (thank goodness) as she has tiny kidneys that dont function properly. After medication for her kidneys my wonderful vet and i decided that she really needed to be spayed but it was risky.
Nearly 5 months later she is doin really well and hasnt pee'd on our bed since, but i do have a litter tray just out side the bedroom 
Im sure Lipsy is fine but just in case she does have an infection i would strongly recommend a trip to the vets 
Do you have her insured?

Can we see a pic of your tabby


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

As ChinaBlue says, a decent sized cat tree is so important, especially for a kitten. They need to do a lot of climbing, and jumping as part of their development. Cat trees also have lots of good places to perch.

Zooplus has some good ones, and there are often some good offers.

Medium Cat Trees - Kassandra Cat Tree: Free P&P on orders of £19+ at zooplus

Medium Cat Trees - Trixie Alicante Cat Tree: Free P&P on orders of £19+ at zooplus

A space saving one:

Reviews, Tests of Catherine Cat Tree

A very good offer:

Ceiling Cat Trees - Atlas Cat Tree: Free P&P on orders of £19+ at zooplus


----------



## Lisac27 (Jun 8, 2012)

Hiya, yes I agree that your cat was too young and has missed vital socialisation from her litter mates. My kittens were terrors at 7 weeks but after lots and lots of play fighting with litter mates they were lovely by the time they went to new homes. 
It may be worth looking into her food as a cat can have behavioural problems if fed the wrong food. I feed a high meat cat food and royal canin and have no probs with my 4 ragdolls (the little one is only 3 months). 

Also raggies are known to be very very playful and hopefully she will calm down naturally by the time she is round 1 year old


----------



## MissVentre (Aug 13, 2012)

Thanks to everyone who has replied to me. This weekend i bought new toys and purposely went out my way to give her more attention and i know its only been a couple of days but I've noticed a difference in her. So I suppose I only have myself to blame, but from now on i will make time especially for Lipsy as its obvious she needs it and my poor Lexi is getting older now and doesnt want to be play fighting all the time. Thanks again and pictures of both my girls are in an album on my home page 
xxx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Glad to read that things are improving with Lipsy,I've just had a quick peek at your pics,your 2 girls are gorgeous :001_wub:


----------



## m4tth3w (Jan 12, 2012)

MissVentre said:


> As if its not bad enough look at her beautiful face, i have to tell her off. I also forgot to mention that sometimes when i tell her off she purrs at me. so i feel bad then


A friend of mine said cats are dumb creatures get a dog.

Well clearly they arent dumb 

Sorry for your pain but thats quite cute


----------

